# Maguro mioroshi



## bishamon (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey new forum. I got back from Japan last week, and even though I purposely planned not to, I accidentally bought a knife that was interesting and I had not seen before, at least not in this scale.

It was an Ichimonji knife they had on display with other big knives, and they called it a maguro mioroshi. What it really is is a 430mm mioroshi deba. It had been sitting there for years, and they weren't 100% sure what steel it was, although they guessed blue #2 after inspecting it. It was a really good price, too. They wouldn't have let me even look at it, but I had already talked to a salesman for a while about knife steels and types (my broken japanese is better when talking about knives, lol), so I guess I seemed legit. 

It weighs 868g and has an almost 17" cutting edge. Proportions are all mioroshi deba. It's not sharpened much, and might need some setting up (hint hint...). 
Now I kind of want another kujira knife to expand my plus sized line up. 











^With 210mm mioroshi deba.




















^From bottom: 120 ajikiri, 180 deba, 240 deba, 430 maguro mioroshi, 270 kensaki yanagi, 240 gyuto.


----------



## echerub (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy smokes, that's a big honkin' mioroshi  I'd love to see some videos of the thing in action sometime.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2011)

Nathan, you kill me with these knives you find, I love it! :happy2:


BTW, welcome.


----------



## riverie (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg, that's a beast. Now all you need is a bigger cutting board .


----------



## bishamon (Mar 26, 2011)

@echerub - I'll need to loan it out to a local fishmonger then, or have someone buy me a 400lb tuna. I guess I could use it on swordfish or marlin, but my buddies haven't gone to Mexico in years. Maybe Jon Broida knows someone around here in the biz that would like to try it out, lol?


----------



## mainaman (Mar 26, 2011)

Now you can easily fillet a whale :thumbsup:


----------



## riverie (Mar 26, 2011)

That monster makes your 210mm mioroshi look like a petty knife btw....


----------



## bishamon (Mar 26, 2011)

mainaman said:


> Now you can easily fillet a whale :thumbsup:


 
Well, I have an actual japanese whale knife, but it's a little shorter than this. Those 'kujira' knives are my (emotionally) favorite knives, and now I need another one so that my biggest knife is still for whales, haha. I also saw a number of different whale knives in Japan, but since whale consumption is down they are more like display pieces so people don't really make them anymore 

Btw I had whale 6 ways while I was in Japan, and I actually liked it a lot.


----------



## bishamon (Mar 26, 2011)

riverie said:


> That monster makes your 210mm mioroshi look like a petty knife btw....


Indeed. BTW, it seems like pros in Japan used bigger knives on average than people here. Like a 240 deba was pretty standard, as were 330 yanagis. The 210 mioroshi and 240 gyutos seem almost too small now.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 26, 2011)

I need me one of those


----------



## bishamon (Mar 26, 2011)

It seriously seems like a pretty good design for big stuff. I have never seen them larger than 330mm before, and this one was a special order they said. The price for some of their bigger stuff was really good, too. Tuna knives and this were all less than 4 figures. Can't hardly get a normal 300mm deba for that.


----------



## UglyJoe (Mar 27, 2011)

WHAT... THE... ****...

That is the craziest, coolest, biggest thing I have ever seen. And I thought Salty's Rader was a beast...


----------



## steeley (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that's a knife:tongue4:


----------



## mattrud (Mar 27, 2011)

That is ridiculous! what a sick knife. Nice Score!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW!

That's a conversation piece!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 27, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> WHAT... THE... ****...
> 
> That is the craziest, coolest, biggest thing I have ever seen. And I thought Salty's Rader was a beast...



I'm sorry:lol2::cool2::rolleyes2:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 27, 2011)

You could split firewood with that thing.

Don't you also have a 270mm(?) deba that you like to "choke up" on when using it for smaller cuts/product?


----------



## bishamon (Mar 27, 2011)

^Ya, but that wouldn't work on this thing. Having over a dozen deba now, I'll say that you might want a 120mm for tiny fish, and then nothing smaller than a 210 after that. 225-240 is the best size if you had to just have one IMO.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright I have to ask how in the hell did you get that thing through customs. lol


----------



## bishamon (Mar 27, 2011)

They shipped it from the store.


----------



## Rottman (Mar 27, 2011)

bishamon said:


> They shipped it from the store.


 
This takes all the fun out of it....


----------



## bishamon (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't have a suitcase long enough.


----------



## Gator (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice find  Nathan, when it arrives, or if it did already, can I have a solo pic and specs to add to Japanese knives database? It's not a typical piece I understand, but I think it deserves to be there.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 27, 2011)

Let us know how it is to use that thing.


----------



## BertMor (Mar 28, 2011)

I think you need to go after KC with that bad boy. I want to see him try and 'test" the sharpness on his arm with that thing. He will soon be known as Lefty!!!!!:chefcut::moonwalk:


----------

